# Beginners Pen Exchange



## Johnathan (Feb 11, 2006)

Being a newer member of IAP, I was a bit disappointed to see that I had missed the sign-up for the pen exchange. As it looks like this is just a once a year chance, I'm wondering what people think of a newer member pen exchange. Would you like to participate in something like that if it was organized? Please give me your feedback on what you think or any ideas you have. Thanks


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 11, 2006)

For the newer members look at http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12045
for information on what I'm talking about. Thanks


----------



## Dolphinjon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Johnathan,

 Wow, I finally meet someone whose name is spelled that way (that's how most people try to spell my name). I think it's a great idea. I'm still new enough to this that I'd be intimidated exchanging pens with some of the masters on this site. []Anywho, great idea!

 Jonathan


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 14, 2006)

Good idea.

Of course, it is easier if you live in the same country...

That being said, you could have a grouping system where if you have made fewer than 20 pens you belong to group A, more than 50 = group B, more than 100 = group C.

Then you could have subgroupings of group C where if it is a simple pen design it is C1, more complex C2, extensive lamination or other intesive preparation C3 and unique (or at least very unusual) design features - such as reinforced tipless pens - C4.

That way everyone could self label themselves in the same pen exchange without being afraid of being unfair to the recipient (or yourself).

Cam


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 14, 2006)

Categories? Self labelling? Some members are beyond borders and labels. Just enjoy the exchange and don't worry about going up against the masters here. I'm not one or even close to the 'true' masters here but I get the feeling that even the great ones' here express thanks to newer members efforts IMHO. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 14, 2006)

Well that would be pretty cool.

That being said, it still may be a little embarassing sending over one of my pens and getting an heirloom in return!!

That being said, I do have the advantage of living in Tasmania right now (with some of the best wood in the world) so that adds something at least!

Cam


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 14, 2006)

Johnathan,
I was involved in the latest one and I had so much fun working on my recipient's pen that I would love to do it again. If you don't mind.[] I'm not sure about all the different categories though. I just enjoy making pens that I know the recipient will stash in their private collections.


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 14, 2006)

I was just thinking.  I reckon that there must be something about working with your hands that makes you a happier person.  Of all people in handwork forums, everyone seems willing to help and very generous (to the point of embarassment) [].  I once had a knife maker offer to send me enough material to get started!!  (I had to say thanks but turned him down as the postage to Australia would have cost more than the stuff he was sending).

Anyway, it really does say something about people when they give freely of their time and effort...

Cam


----------



## angboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Johnathan, how about not a new member exchange but just another exchange sometime in the near future? Personally, I wouldn't mind doing it more than once a year, because I've certainly enjoyed it (even though my person doesn't have hers yet, but it'll be mailed out tomorrow). I had already thought that it's a shame it was described as once a year.

No matter when it's done, there are always going to be people who join the site just after one closed, so somebody will always be disappointed, just as you were and as I'm sure I would have been had I been in that position.

I don't personally think it's a good idea to limit it, by making it for new members. Then you run into problems of how to define that, and someone whill be disappointed b/c they've been a member one day too long to count and qualify as a new member. 

So I'd propose that maybe the poll should be about how often people would be interested in doing one, and then if the frequency was increased, anyone who just missed out won't have to wait a year! There may be some people who don't want to participate more than once a year, but I would bet that if it were done two or three times a year, you'd still have plenty of people signing up, based on how many signed up for this last one!


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Johnathan, how about not a new member exchange but just another exchange sometime in the near future? Personally, I wouldn't mind doing it more than once a year, because I've certainly enjoyed it (even though my person doesn't have hers yet, but it'll be mailed out tomorrow). I had already thought that it's a shame it was described as once a year.
> 
> No matter when it's done, there are always going to be people who join the site just after one closed, so somebody will always be disappointed, just as you were and as I'm sure I would have been had I been in that position.
> ...




Well, I agree with this. The only reason I thought that a beginners exchange would be nice is becuase all of the pros just had one. If there is enough support to have them more often, I think that would be great. I don't really consider myself a beginner, just new to this site. So, it would be nice to have them more frequently and those that don't want to participate don't have to. 

Thank you for all of your feedback. I get so much joy from making my pens that I really am always excited to share them with others.

Johnathan


----------



## jkoehler (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree that having them more often would be great. that way we can get feed back from others. 
as for the "all the pros just had one"? i consider myself far from being a pro.
i have onl been at it for a year and have a lot to learn.

I will be one that would sign up for more than one a year. it gets some creative juices running.


----------



## melogic (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree that we should have these a little more often. As far as the pro's, who gives these labels to whom? I have personally turned over 1,000 pens but I turned one today and messed it up. I have sold pens for over $200 each and I have given away many many pens. I still learn something new every day I visit this site. I feel the sharing of someone elses work is very gratifying to me. To know that someone put thought into a pen and hand crafted it for me. That's special. If it is your first or your 300th pen, it is still special. This site is the place to share ideas and take constructive criticism and give it when asked. That's how we all better ourselves. When ever it get's put together, count me in.


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 14, 2006)

Well it seems that most people are just as happy to get anyone's pen - which is very nice.

I must admit, I would try to make sure that it was a special one... [8D]

When this goes ahead, let me know as I would love to be a part of it - if posting a pen to Australia isn't too much to expect.

Cam


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 19, 2006)

Just because you are new does not mean you cant turn out a very nice product.  I have been turning on and off for about a year now, by no means am I a master turner but the work I have done I have shown to some of the other turners in my area that have been turning for many years and the were all very impressed and some even commented that I was doing a better job than they could do.


----------



## CameronPotter (Feb 19, 2006)

Fair enough.

I must admit, I can't see much wrong with my latest pen, but turning occasionally for about a year is still a lot more than me! []

As yet I have only done slimline pens, and I know most turners prefer the fatter ones.  However, at the moment my pens are very nice, but not works of art (like some of the pones I have seen on here).

Cam


----------



## realgenius (Feb 21, 2006)

OK Guys, so how does this exchange deal work?/ I've read the responses and am not sure I quite understand.?.[:I] I'm new to the site and new to lathe work(7mos) so I guess I qualify as New!!!![] Let me know when and how.

Debra


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 24, 2006)

I was in the last exchange and I have only been turning for a little over a year. I would love to do it again without hesitation.  I think all the "Pro's" as you call them enjoy it as much as the less experienced. It's not how perfect or well done, or creative the pen is but the fact that someone else did it from their heart and that is what make the pen valuable to me. These Pro's here have been so generous in their sharing of their talent and information and experience that this site is truelly blessed to have them. Lets do it again [] and include anyone who wants to be included.
Janet


----------



## vick (Feb 24, 2006)

I do not see how you could determine who is newbie and who is not just join in with everyone.  Members are very supportive and the fact another turner made it for them shold ensure they appreciate it.


----------



## realgenius (Feb 25, 2006)

Janet, HEAR HEAR!! [8D][8D] So what do we have to do????

Debra


----------



## Spike (Mar 2, 2006)

I undersand what Johnathan is trying to say about the new turners. 
I make only slimlines at this point in time and i have been turning for almost a year. i would have felt bad if someone sent me one of the more expencive kits and all i sent them was a (what most people call lowly which i belive is false.) slimline. Most newbies turn slimlines and were afraid of this happing to them, myself included.
What i say is limit the excange to the smaller pens (slimlines, euros, ect.). that way everthing is "fair" and anyone can participate.( some of you more expericed pen turners can make modifided ones.)


----------



## airrat (Mar 3, 2006)

I was part of the last exchange.  I am by far what you would call a master.  I did have a GREAT and frustrating time getting that Grape Vine to turn.  Sadly I ended up with just enough to do an Atlas after blowing up 2 Barons.  I think the fun part of it is not knowing what you are going to get and when you do receive your pen you get to experience someone elses "ideas".  The BEB Cigar I received has some designs I never thought to do but I like them.  I also built a very nice appreciation/friendship for Splinter99.

All in all I agree with what someone said earlier.  Members are very supportive and are appreciative of any work done by another member no matter the skill.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 3, 2006)

The first time we had a "Pen-in-the-Hat" exchange here at the IAP it was as part of the celebration of our first year as a site.  I was a brand new turner at the time and still felt happy to participate, even though there were, and still are, far better pen makers than me on the site.

I "ran" it.  I put the word ran in quotes because to a very large degree it doesn't take a tremendous amount of effort to do so.  It's simply a matter of making a post to start collecting names.  I did it with sign ups on the forum, Mudder did it with everyone sending him an email.  I'm not sure that one system is better than another.

Set a closing date for sign ups.  At the end of the sign up period, simply write each person's name on two slips of paper.  Put one slip in one hat and the other in a separate hat.  Randomly pull the names with hat A being the giver and hat B being the receiver.  Post the list and set a reasonable timeframe for people to make and mail the pens.  Sit back and enjoy, because that's about it.

I'd like to see an Annual PitH celebration set to the first week of the year as it is the site's birthday.  I also think another one, maybe mid-year, would be fine.  I'd hate to see it limited by "newbies" and "pros".  I, for one, wouldn't know where to put myself.  As for slimlines being sent and Statesmen being received, remember that this is a gift.  I hope we don't need to tell people what they can and cannot give.

In closing, I think a second event would be welcome, but not too soon.  There will always be someone who JUST joined and wants to participate in another one.  Let's give this some gestation time...some time to add new members...and then move forward.  A year may seem like a long time, but this past one sure flew by for me.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 3, 2006)

Having just done the Pen-in-Hat I would suggest one in January and one in July. As far as classes or designations I have to say that I was surprised and stunned by many of these pens from relative newcomers to the group. Make it open to all. 

The only suggestion I would give to a person getting ready to organize one is to have everyone who signs up email you ther name and address so that the pen can be sent if you cannot contact your recipient.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 3, 2006)

If it makes any of you "newbies" feel better, I have been turning and selling pens for nearly a decade-have made hundreds.  I did not participate in the pen exchange because my pens are made to sell-I have no experience in making the kinds of beautiful work that is shown here and so, I too, was reluctant to receive a masterpiece while sending a "good pen".  So, no matter how long you turn (I have been much longer than many of the "masters"), you can still see pens that are better work than yours.  Consider it inspiration!!!

And, the comments posted by the "masters" have all been very generous to the people who made the effort to make the pens THEY received.  Remember, they know what to expect-they know their work is outstanding and yet, they make the decision to trade.  SOME REALLY NEAT PEOPLE HERE!!!![]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />....I have no experience in making the kinds of beautiful work that is shown here and so, I too, was reluctant to receive a masterpiece while sending a "good pen".  So, no matter how long you turn (I have been much longer than many of the "masters"), you can still see pens that are better work than yours.  Consider it inspiration!!!




Looking at your album Ed I would say that you are a few steps above "Good Pen". Hope to see you participate in the next one.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 3, 2006)

Ed
  your comments got my attention. So did Mudder's.  
You are def more than a few steps I looked [8)]too. If its stepping look at my pics and you can determine which way my steps go but hey I am happy learning and having lots of fun learning. This is all ment as a compliment by the way. The other thing you said I like also the comment about the "masters" they make the decision to trade and I agree 100% "SOME REALLY NEAT PEOPLE"[]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 3, 2006)

You're both very generous-but I turn to sell.  I consider myself a production turner and the pen HAS to be DONE in a half hour or it will cost too much to be salable (There are exceptions, but only since I have been visiting here).

Thanks again, but my point is, the "masters" here are really "down to earth", nice Guys and Ladies (I am not wild about the term "gals").  

Again, thanks for your comments.[]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 3, 2006)

Johnathan,
Not to be a pain, but I'm still confused as to who would be in or out.  I've only made between 30 adn 50 pens; am I still new enough to participate?

Plus, I kind of object (not very strenuously, mind you, but still...) to your characterization that the "pro's" had an exchange.  It's not the pro's - that would have been an exchange of about a dozen people here, and I certainly wouldn't have been invited to join!  If I recall correctly, we had well over 100 pens involved in the exchange.

I was in the same boat as you when I joined last year.  I kept hearing about the pen-in-the-hat contest, but had missed the sign-up thread.  If you bide your time, I'm sure you'll get a chance to exchange with others here!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 3, 2006)

I am still new to this, but its a pretty exciting idea  [] I would say my pens are not nearly as good as most posted here, but I would give it my best shot!


----------



## melogic (Mar 3, 2006)

Gary,
That's what this is all about, doing your best and having fun! I think we should all feel happy just to participate, it's not a judging contest. This is a good way for us to share our ideas of pen making with others and to get new ideas that we may want to try at some point. It is also a good way to add to our personal pen collection. Bottom line is, have fun doing what you love to do!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm pretty new here.  Any particular type of pen requirements?


----------



## Pipes (Mar 25, 2006)

I want in and I have not ever turned a pen yet !!! But I guess I kina have my pipe tampers are kina like turnig a pen ! I really would like to get in this exchange thing ! even thou I know my work is gona look sick compared to others here !!![:I]


----------



## DocStram (Mar 28, 2006)

Has this idea been dropped or is it still being planned?


----------

